

Douglas Engelbart : The Mother of All Demos (1968) - willfarrell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfIgzSoTMOs

======
willfarrell
It blows my mind that the functionality of his programs are better then some
applications found today. His first example; A task list with drag and drop
nesting ability (there's an app for that). Groups the items by location (It
think I saw something like that in iOS 5). With a click it shows his route how
with quick links at each location to the items he needs to pickup (I haven't
heard of an app for that).

Seriously, how is this not built into my cell phone yet?

~~~
sp332
I feel the same way about the "Alternate Reality Kit" from 1987
<http://www.open-video.org/details.php?videoid=8050>

